# How do I bring up that i want a divorce?



## Melissa522 (Oct 23, 2011)

My husband and i have been married for almost 9 years we have 2 boys ages 4 & 7. When we got married I was 18. Over the last few years we have grown apart ive brought it to his attention a number of times and we have tried and tried again to fix and rekindle things between us. But its just not working. I dont feel the way i once felt about him. We fight more often then not and it always seems to be about what I dont do or didnt do good enough. He can never own up to his own faults or handle being called out on them even if they are the same things hes accusing me of, he just turns it on me... Im tired of biting my tongue and hoping he will change for the sake of the kids, because I'm miserable and i know the kids in one way or another can sense it. SO my question is, since theres never an easy way or good time to bring up divorce, How do i approach it? :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Get the kids out of the house for a night, sit him down, take a deep breath, and start with "We have to talk..."

C


----------



## Melissa522 (Oct 23, 2011)

I should add that every time I try to talk to him I can't get a full sentence out without him interrupting me. And if I say something like " can u please wait until you hear everything I have to say" he typically let me finish before he either toons me out or just walks away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Melissa522 said:


> I should add that every time I try to talk to him I can't get a full sentence out without him interrupting me. And if I say something like " can u please wait until you hear everything I have to say" he typically let me finish before he either toons me out or just walks away
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he is really this impossible to talk to, then try just saying exactly what's on your mind, don't beat around the bush.

Maybe the blunt trauma of "I want a divorce" will open up his line of communication.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Divorce might be a bit strong of language for now, but a trial separation might be just what the dr. ordered. If the separation is done with certain goals in mind, then they can really change a marriage around for the positive. Sounds like your husband could use some individual counseling as well as both of you doing some marriage counseling. He's not gonna change until he's forced to, and by getting some therapy, he might be finally willing to look in the mirror and see his own faults. You cant do that for him.


----------

